# Hydraulic stack valve model?



## senoiaslim (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a great bend loader on my case 5230. I need to find out who makes the stack valve on the loader. I am adding a stack and the cables on the joy stick are bad.
The only markings on the valve is 5005 cca with a M underneath the 5005cca.
I did find another set of numbers on the side that say 7173.
Does anyone have any ideas?
Thanks
Mark


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

did agoogle for "Great bend loaders" and got this!!

Great Bend Mfg. Co. Company Profile - Yahoo! Finance

WEhy dont you ask them ???


----------



## senoiaslim (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the google. I could not contact great bend as they were closed after 5. Also I think bush hog bought them out. So bush hog may not know what valves they were using for their 660 loader.

I was hoping that it is a pretty common valve and someone like tractor supply carries them.

If any one recognizes the model number to know what company made the valve, I sure would appreciate it.
Mark


----------



## senoiaslim (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok, I think the valve may be a husco. They have a 5000cc valve. My model is showing a 5005ccs. Does anyone know if this is a husco model number and the difference between a 5005ccs and a 5000cc?


----------

